# Can't fake the lingo?



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all,

I am speaking out of my comfort zone considering how new I am, but do the foxpro coyote vocals seem off? Compared to Randy's videos on howling, female invite, interrogation howl, ect, the foxpro sounds do not have the same characteristics.

Mainly I wanted a good siren or locating howl, but the locator type calls on foxpro do not sound right. They either drop off the howl to soon or sound completely unnatural. A interrogative/locator howl are supposed to be drawn out I think, only the challenge howls end abruptly right? The FP locator howl sounds like more than one coyote, which I feel seems unnatural. I would not want to start out at a stand with a sound involving two coyotes starting at the same time.

Trying to pick my sounds carefully and unless you guys think otherwise IMO I may need to stick with mouth calls to try and pull off howls and challenges. In the end I know I am getting ahead of myself considering coyote vocals can be tricky, but they are so darn fun to try and imitate.

PLEASE correct me if I am wrong. I don't really know what I am talking about, this is just my thoughts from reading and watching videos.

Thanks for all the help so far,
Aaron


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am unfamiliar with the sounds of the foxpro calls but, I can give you my opinions on the howling subject. I prefer hand calls and only use them. I find howling to be very fun. Remember practice practice and more practice. This is the point where I would say "If you are going to know than you should know what you are saying to them" It looks like you already started trying to figure it out though. LOL

In my opinion a locator howl should be a longer howl but you do not need to over do it. I like to start out deep bring it to high and come back to where I started. I don't use a challenge howl. The times of year I hunt... I don't find it is an effective vocal. I stick with locator and lonesome (invite) howls. I like to keep it friendly.... I think of it this way... I can upset a dog with a challenge bark and howl. However, if that dog does not like an intruder.... I can spark the same reaction with a locator howl without the risk of scaring one.

It is a little late tonight. Tomorrow I will record a couple of my howls and post them here.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice, I would appreciate being able to hear your howls. I am no where near field ready with my howls, but like you said they are really fun. Do you mind sharing the name and type of calls you use as well? Right now, I only have the open reed "lil dog" for coyote vocals, but I am already on the hunt for more.

The foxpro howls sound more like challenge howls to me. From my understanding a challenge howl is kind of like a locator howl cut short?
As far as E-calling coyote vocals, I'm not sold yet.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

aarhud, you can also click on the downloads button at the top of this page. Then click on sounds on the left side of page, after that just look for the links for different howls


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I use my own calls. I make calls for sale also. When you are ready for a howler we can chat.

Like I said I have no idea what the foxpro sounds like. From what I know of it, challenge howls are quick and mixed in with a bark. This video was recorded by shampton. Listen close at the 40 second mark. http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14165-mad-coyote-audiovideo/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright here they are. Notice the Locator/Interagation howl is longer and starts and end about the same pitch. The invite/lonsome howl is shorter, starts deeper then goes to high pitch and quits.

View attachment RHLocator.wav
View attachment RHinvite.wav


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

One more thing. I only recorded one single invite howl to show the difference. However, I will put a couple of those in succession a couple seconds apart for actual calling.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

The FoxPro group howl and coyote pair howls are the best locating howls I've ever used. A lot of times they wont answer a single howl but if there is two of you and you both fire off with your howls they will join in.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Most of the new Foxpro coyote vocals are recordings of REAL coyotes. I'm pretty sure that the coyotes know more about their language than ANY human does. I have nothing against Randy Anderson, but I'm pretty sure that he doesn't walk on water.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

*Itzdirty,*

Those howls sound more like what I thought a locator howl should sound like. Thank you for uploading them.

*Caleb*

Thanks for sharing your obersvations. I'm probably beiing overally cautious. I don't have a lot of places to hunt so the last thing I want to do is go in my stands and blast something thats just going to make them more cautious. Hopefully I can find a few more places and be able to experiment more.

*Rich,*

I'm sure everybody howls are going to sound different. I'm not trying to worship Randy or anything, he is just one of the first callers I came across and he seems to have success. I just recall one of his videos when he was describing how challenge calls end abrutly while howls tend to drag out. I have not tried any coyote vocals, but I want to be using the right sounds when I decide to start! When foxpro has a sound labled locator and it sounds completely different than the majority of other locator howls I have listend too then I am stumped. I don't have enough hours in the field to have heard a coyote make ANY noise much less a howl so I am first to admit I have no idea.

I don't want to come off as bashing Foxpro. I am ordering the wildfire as soon as I can get a sound list made up.

As always thanks for the help. You guys are a big help.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Ecall howls work great.its all about using the right ones. If your not picking fights with coyotes you are really missing out on some hot action. During certain times thats all Ido is pick fights with coyotes. Most guys get hung up on rabbit distress and don't even kill half the coyotes that they could. I also firmly believe over half the Times a coyote responds to rabbit distress its just a territorial response.

When they come in to interrogation or invitation howls its territorial or romance. Either way they generally don't respond fast. Thus they sneak in check wind and and bust most hunters without the Hunter knowing they ever responded.

However when you pick a fight its territorial paternal instincts that bring them in. And when they respond to a fight its usually multiple coyotes hard charging into shotgun range.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Caleb what times of year are you using the territorial howls? I think that might help to clear things up. If I were hunting this time of year I would bark and challenge also. I only hunt a few months during the winter... I might do a little in late Feb and early March as well.

Aaron no prob on the recordings. I know how confusing it all can be at first.

So that I am clear I have no idea what sounds are on the foxpro but, I am sure they are good ones. From what I am understanding their locator is multiple dogs howling a locator howl..... Which I would have to agree is a nice feature for the solo caller.

Also Rich has probably forgotten more than I know... I would, and do, take his advice every chance I get.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

September October November and December are the only months I don't use much territorial calling as to not spook the young coyotes.

January February I rarely ever use a prey distress and since doing so my kill numbers have went way up.

March through the end of August female howls male and female challenge fight and pup distress are sitting killers.

There's no right or wrong way I'm just sharing with you all things ive learned that have greatly increased my call to kill ratio


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The months you mentioned are pretty much the only months I hunt along with Feb. I rarely hunt March. I was not disagreeing with you. I had a hunch that you hunted different because the times of year you hunt. Our season in NY runs from Oct 1st-March 31st. I thought that was worth pointing out for Aaron or anyone else reading.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Ya I understand that. I know slot of guys done advocate howling as they have had poor results with it because they've done it wrong or used wrong sounds fir the time of year they tried it.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Most of the sounds on my foxpro are sounds I got from a website for free. They are actual coyotes and recorded hand calling. I use Itzdirty's howler and the yipping coyotes from foxpro. 99% of the time the single coyote doesn't yield any response for me. With all the advice that has been given, nothing beats being in the field and finding out. I have learned more about coyote vocalizations the past 2 months than I learned the first 20 years I hunted.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Scott is exactly right. The sounds hes referring to are TTt sounds and they truly are great sounds. The aggressive male and coyote fight are off the freaking hook.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

aarhud said:


> *Itzdirty,*
> 
> Those howls sound more like what I thought a locator howl should sound like. Thank you for uploading them.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------
The problem sir, is in the "labeling" of various coyote vocals. I was a little harsh in my first respnse to you, and I'm sorry for that. As far as "locator" howls, coyotes will howl back to a lot of different howls when they are so inclined. The vocal respones to you efforts will vary. The western coyotes are much more vocal in daytime than our midwestern and eastern coyotes. My coyotes here in Iowa rarely howl in daytime. They almost always come in silent. I don't like to "locate" in the middle of the night because coyotes are out hunting at that time. Where I hear them howl at midnite isn't worth much because they will be somewhere else in the morning. We can't use a light when calling at night, so I call my coyotes during the day. Since NO human actually knows what a coyote is saying, I like to label my coyote vocals as "Friendly", "lonely", "aggressive"," non aggressive". What we hear, and we need to learn to interpret, is actually the "inflection" or "feeling" in the coyote vocals. I am no expert by any stretch, but when I hear a coyote's angry Bark/howls, I can be pretty sure he ain't trying to be friendly. I use mostly friendly, or lonely sounding howls when trying to call them to my gun.
View attachment RCvoiceLonesome.mp3


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That makes perfect sense Rich..... even when we are communicating with each other... As important to what was said is how it was said. I have adopted my howling from a mix of advise and what I have heard (I am always trying to learn and ask folks about their techniques any chance I get).... I often wondered if anyone really knew what the different sounds were.

The howl I hear most often occurs just before dark... it is long, starts deep, gets high, and goes back down to where it started.... Then I will hear another from some distance away... then another.... and another. I have equated these howls to the coyote locating each other. (I tried to imitate this with my first recording labeled locator) Not because I am locating coyote with it... but because I equate it them locating each other... I use it as a means to bring them to the gun. (often with no vocal response)

The only vocal I have ever heard in daylight is barking or yipping. I would label them as aggressive.... it usually leads the exit of said coyote.

The second recording is just a variation of my first recording. It is shorter, cuts out a little sooner in pitch, and has a few in succession (2-4). I hear this early in the mornings and just before dark. I would call it a friendly sounding howl.... I use this howl most often....

Sound about right?


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

*Rich*,

No problem, I just appreciate the help. Your description makes perfect sense


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> That makes perfect sense Rich..... even when we are communicating with each other... As important to what was said is how it was said. I have adopted my howling from a mix of advise and what I have heard (I am always trying to learn and ask folks about their techniques any chance I get).... I often wondered if anyone really knew what the different sounds were.
> 
> The howl I hear most often occurs just before dark... it is long, starts deep, gets high, and goes back down to where it started.... Then I will hear another from some distance away... then another.... and another. I have equated these howls to the coyote locating each other. (I tried to imitate this with my first recording labeled locator) Not because I am locating coyote with it... but because I equate it them locating each other... I use it as a means to bring them to the gun. (often with no vocal response)
> 
> ...


----------------------
Rick,
Both of the howls that you posted are very good. I think maybe you have been practicing a lot.







On a real serious note, both of the howls you posted will work not only for luring coyotes to the gun, but will also work for locating coyotes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I can't stop..... I will say making calls has made me a better at playing the tunes also.


----------

